# Notice:  All Members Please Read



## Matrix (Mar 18, 2014)

Senior Forums is a friendly place where members can feel comfortable while visiting and participating in our discussions.  Our goal is to maintain the integrity of this board, and continue to enjoy a high quality, clean community experience.

Politics is not allowed on this forum, political posts and threads that easily lead to political debate will be edited, removed or locked without notice.  Members who continually violate this rule may have their accounts terminated without notice.

Please keep in mind that we have members and visitors from all walks of life, various ages, races and ethnic backgrounds.  We ask that all members are respectful of each other, and considerate of those who may be reading their posts.

Posts that are rude, abusive, insulting, trolling, personal attacks, sexually offensive, racially offensive or inflammatory, vulgar or incite hate will not be tolerated.   Please focus on the topic at hand, and not other members. If you have nothing to contribute to a thread besides a short sarcastic comment, insult or derailing/hijacking it,  then skip that thread.

 Any problem posts/threads will be removed, edited or locked, and the user's account may be terminated without notice.

Public comments or questions regarding moderation are not permitted, instead please contact a moderator via "conversation".

Your cooperation is appreciated.


----------

